# Can’t tell how good therapist is



## blueman271

I have insurance through work and choose this therapist as he’s works in private hospital in posh areas, and is a clinical psychologist and workerd in uni admissions and very experienced etc 

I’m on my 6 sessions tommrow, first he seemed really good after assment, he showed me how cbt works and all 5 areas need to work together, I assumed we would work through each area once a week.

I seen 2 others in past which did not work, one I paid for myself was useless.
As she would keep talking to be and telling me about breathing, eveyweek
This was because she thought I had mild autism, and send CBT will not work.

The other one I went to, through NHS he wasn’t even a clinical psychologist just a CBT thrpist, he seemed really good went through everything saftey behvaiours, assertiveness how to practice etc.
The reason it did not work with home is because it was Covid and no events were happing so nowhere to practice.

For example my current thrpist I was talking about assertiveness, he just gave me a list of passive assivertive and aggressive.
Where’s when I went to see a cbt thrpist years ago, he gave me diffent reposnses and how and what to practice, so I do know what to say.

There are positives though, soon as he said if you just keep coming to theses sessions and think you will chnage you got to be kidding yoursef that hit me…and helped.
I’ve started doing small things I would never do like went they’re alone talk to person next to me.
Phone my cousin, ask if he wants food mum made.
Pick up home phone
It’s just hard keeping it up


----------



## alwaysrunning

Yeah, I think if you're talking about assertiveness it is really helpful to be given scenarios and act out/ discuss the responses that are assertive. It would be ideal if the therapist was to say if this made up or taken from real life situation were to occur what would you say, what would you do, how would your body language be? 

The things that you have started doing; initiating a conversation with a lone stranger and talking on the phone are really great!


----------

